# Projector headlights with light strip and HIDS



## gt4fore (May 26, 2014)

Added projector headlights and HIDs to my CTD. Had to remove the front bumper - PITA. Other than adding the ballasts for the HIDs - the rest of the job was easy.

Here are a couple pics. In the first pic you can see the stock intake snorkel.

-gt4fore


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Yea night pic.....Looking good though


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Thread cleaned up.

Next guy who makes a stupid, dense, immature, offensive, or voluntarily ignorant comment in this thread gets a 1 week vacation. This is your only warning.

Headlights look good!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Looks very nice! Good job!


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

Love it!! Kinda similar to mine, where'd you get them?









HIDs unite!!


----------



## gt4fore (May 26, 2014)

@ Viridian - I picked them up on Ebay. They throw off a nice light pattern with a good horizontal cutoff to prevent blinding other drivers. The stock headlights don't throw off a good pattern. FWIW - I think yours are better looking - how's the pattern?


----------



## gt4fore (May 26, 2014)

Here's a pic with the parking lights on:


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

gt4fore said:


> @ Viridian - I picked them up on Ebay. They throw off a nice light pattern with a good horizontal cutoff to prevent blinding other drivers. The stock headlights don't throw of a good pattern. FWIW - I think yours are better looking - how the pattern?


Gotta love eBay!! My lights make a sharp angular light pattern on the ground (similar in shape to the headlamp itself). Idk about blinding others but nobody's ever flashed me so I assume nobody's being sufficiently blinded haha


----------



## alyupe11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Looks amazing..


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

I like those alot one of the best aftermarket headlights I have seen imo

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NCHEVYHEVN (Aug 5, 2012)

Do you have a link for the headlights? I'm looking for the same ones.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Looks awesome. Great Job


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Man those look good! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Nice. :th_dblthumb2:


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I really like those!


----------



## JCarlson (Jun 11, 2013)

They look awesome! I have been looking into some aftermarket headlights and those may be the winners if I can save up the money for them.


----------



## cruze-zeeke (Nov 1, 2013)

I found the link for it on Ebay. I would definitely be getting it in the future.

Looks very nice.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

They look good almost like they could be stock, which is the look I like.

Still want to see a night picture, haven't seen a set yet with HIDs in it that have a proper cut off.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Any update with night shots?


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

How much? Link? Night shot?


----------



## Jorday (Jul 30, 2013)

This thread will cause me to spend money in 10...9...8...7...6...5....


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Looks good and thank you for not going the route of PnP. Can you post output shots?


----------



## gt4fore (May 26, 2014)

Sorry, out of the country until The middle of December. Won't be able to post any pics until I return.

gt4fore


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

How are the DRLs? That's my only concern with aftermarket. Stock DRLs on the Malibu look bright. Some of these aftermarket lack but then again that's why they only cost 2-300 $


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> How are the DRLs? That's my only concern with aftermarket. Stock DRLs on the Malibu look bright. Some of these aftermarket lack but then again that's why they only cost 2-300 $


My DRLs are pretty bright:









This was taken around Noon after leaving the gym:









This is on an a slightly overcast day:









Mine were NOT plug and play though.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

That's cool. Neither were my tail lights


Sent from iFail Mobile


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

So I am guessing the inner Halogen bulb is for hi-beams? Do all 4 lights come on then???


----------

